# Problems connecting my Huawei WS320 Wifi Repeater



## iBlameMyself (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm trying to connect the repeater to open the internet in my dorm room. When i manually set up the repeater it cant find the networks SSID, and manually writing in the SSID wont work. An internet operator ho works here told me the repeter would work.










(its most likely the network with 20% strength.


----------



## iBlameMyself (Aug 23, 2014)

Bildr.no


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF

If the wireless coverage is not that strong, you may try a different wireless repeater or extender.


----------



## iBlameMyself (Aug 23, 2014)

I've tried connecting with the repeater at 70% strength with no luck. Is there any way i can make this work, or is the router simply configured in a way that makes it impossible?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Are you able to connect to the Dorm's Wi-Fi network without the repeater? If you have a laptop or any smart devices can you connect to the Wi-Fi?


----------

